
Pirate Bay Tricks Anti-Pirates with Fake Peers - azharcs
http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-tricks-anti-pirates-with-fake-peers-081020/
======
sebastian
I love the PirateBay. Always one step ahead.

------
cstejerean
I wonder if it's possible to run enough controlled peers on a tracker to be
able to statistically separate legitimate users from anti-piracy bots.

------
byrneseyeview
That is rather rude. This would be like getting the DEA to bust your 80-year-
old neighbor to prove that the drug war is dumb -- you may be right, but it
sure sucks to be whichever random bystander you picked.

~~~
pmorici
The DEA would probably happily bust down the door of your 80 year old neighbor
regardless.

~~~
daniel-cussen
The DEA has busted down the door of 80+ year old neighbors.

From wikipedia:

"Kathryn Johnston (c1914-2006) was an elderly Atlanta, Georgia woman shot by
three undercover police in her home on November 21, 2006 after she fired one
shot at the ceiling, assuming her home was being invaded. While the officers
were wounded by friendly fire, none of the officers received life threatening
injuries, but Johnston was killed by their gunfire."

------
tsbardella
Actually this article was more about how there is no real way to fight the
MPAA and RIAA when they invade your privacy by looking at what you are
downloading. It is sort of scary - they have this long list of things they can
get you for and all you wanted was to watch a movie.... Sort of like the guy
in that long french novel who steals a loaf of bread and then 20 years later
he gets out of jail and steals some silverware. it just does not make sense...

------
azharcs
So all those peers to whom I am trying to seed are not actually real, hence my
ratio is not 1:1.

